# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Школьный линукс выложен в открытый доступ

## SDA

В открытый доступ выложены дистрибутивы GNU/Linux, предназначенные для использования в российских школах.

Для скачивания доступны следующие бета-версии:

Легкий Линукс— оптимизирован для установки и работы на компьютерах от 128 до 256 МБ памяти и процессор от PI 233 МГц

Линукс Юниор
— предназначен для компьютеров с объемом памяти от 256 МБ до 1 ГБ

Линукс Мастер
- дистрибутив на DVD, требует память от 1ГБ

Линукс Терминал
— Terminal Server. Специальное решение, разработанное в дополнение к основным конфигурациям.

Скачать и опробовать "школьные" дистрибутивы в работе можно вот по этой ссылке. http://linux.armd.ru/ru/distros/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

